# Tough job!



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Afternoon:

Now I am not a lineman, but this job looks tough? 










These guys worked on the line close to home, trimmed, and fell trees marked by a Fortis contractor. An arborist I believe! 

Talked to them for a bit. Hard working guys! That truck is well grounded, and most of the boom, including his trim saw, are extremely well insulated! When it rains, and the equipment is soaking wet, they don't work? :thumbsup:

Hoping lineman have some comments!

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Borgi said:


> Afternoon:
> 
> Now I am not a lineman, but this job looks tough?
> 
> ...


Borgi; there are some good videos on youtube where lineman get dropped of by helicopter to fix high voltage lines.:laughing:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I think always getting called out during the worst possible weather has got to make that job tough, especially in the northern states.


----------

